# Meet up in Bangkok



## 04mucklowd (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey

I've got a few days free in Bangkok and was wondering if some Thai cubers wanted to meet up somewhere in Bangkok
If so please post
Im free until Sunday when I leave

Thanks
Dan


----------

